# 1966 GTO Fender emblems attaching



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do you attach the fender emblems to the front fenders once the fender is attached? You can't get back there to attach the nuts to the posts on the back of the emblem... Car is almost buffed and wondering about this. Others must have had this issue come up. Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They can be accessed if you undo the wheel house sheetmetal and finesse it a bit. The easy way is to use the plastic insert sleeves....they fit into the fender hole and the emblem can be pushed into place. This is an acceptable method, and reliable, too.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Here you go*

Here's what you need :

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...01A&order_number_e=MzUzOTkxOA==
&web_access=Y


I have no affiliation with this vendor other than _satisfied customer_.


----------



## Markd15668 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks!


----------

